
Humble Book Bundle: Arduino and Raspberry Pi - triecatch
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/make-arduino-and-raspberry-pi?hn
======
Mythanar
Thanks for the tip! Ordered. One of the better bundles I've seen.

------
fuzzygroup
Just a warning for anyone who purchased, I bought this last week on Feb 22nd.
This morning, Feb 28, my wife noticed massive fraudulent charges on our credit
card. I'm not saying that it was definitively HumbleBundle but they are on the
official "affected by CloudBleed" bug. Check your card statement if you bought
this.

------
ptrptr
IMO highiest tier should include Raspberry Pi Zero.

~~~
ThePhysicist
I think handling worldwide shipping would be difficult for them, as they
usually only sell downloadable content. They could of course provide a
voucher, though it could be difficult finding a suitable vendor. Otherwise I
agree.

~~~
nitemice
They've done it before with t-shirts, for example for the [Total War
Bundle](1) and [Paradox Bundle](2).

[1]([https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/en-
us/articles/209635507...](https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/en-
us/articles/209635507-Humble-Total-War-Bundle-Total-War-T-Shirt-Redemption))

[2]([https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/en-
us/articles/206061607...](https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/en-
us/articles/206061607-Humble-Paradox-Bundle-Tee-n-Buttons-Merchandise-
Information))

------
EnFinlay
I just want a loose leaf printed version of all the books I've bought through
Humble Bundle.

------
triecatch
Is anyone familiar with any of these books? I'm particularly interested in the
FPGA book but can't find many reviews of it (most say that it's shallow, but
don't go into whether the content that's there is good).

~~~
kefka
Normally, I wouldn't do this, but this is an archive.org . I tend to like
digital AND paper. YMMV.

[https://archive.org/details/MakeFpgas-
DavidRomano](https://archive.org/details/MakeFpgas-DavidRomano)

~~~
mcphage
Humble Book Bundles are digital only, so that's the same thing that they're
selling.

